# Feeding Goats: Beets??



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with feeding beets to goats? I've read that you can feed beets and their tops to goats, but I want to make sure that feeding it is safe.

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes you can... this link may help.. :thumb:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3697


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

I feed my goats beet slices all the time. They absolutely love them. They will eat the greens too, but they are not quite as keen on them as they are on the root.


----------

